# TiVo Series 2 80 Hrs Eligible 4 Upgrade+2 mths free ser



## jewelz24 (Jul 2, 2010)

I purchased 3 years service with this tivo in Nov 2006. It continues with activation that can be transferred to a new owner. In addition if you sign up by July 12th you get 2 months of tivo service free (value of $12.95 per month x 2)

See auction here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-2-8...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0122c1d7


----------

